# London IMATS 2011



## rubyeskimo (Sep 4, 2010)

Is anyone here thinking of going to London IMATS in January next year.  I'm seriously considering it so I can get some discounts on stuff and actually have some decent access to MUFE!  Was just wondering if anyone else was going!


----------



## lovesongx (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I'll be going, I was so jealous reading the blog posts and watching youtube videos of people who went! I really want some MUFE so it could be the perfect opportunity since it's quite discounted at IMATS!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2010)

i'm not sure. i wanted to go to this years one but i had to move house insted! however i keep reading about how poor the uk version is compared to the ones they do overseas. so i am not sure it would be worth me spending lots of money on a train ticket to get there and also a hotel so i can spend the night


----------



## 2nigurl (Oct 8, 2010)

me and my friend are going to imats. were so looking forward to it since it will be our first. anybody going? we will be happy to meet fellow specktrettes


----------



## dewinter (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd love to go!
Have you been before?


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm not sure. i wanted to go to this years one but i had to move house insted! however i keep reading about how poor the uk version is compared to the ones they do overseas. so i am not sure it would be worth me spending lots of money on a train ticket to get there and also a hotel so i can spend the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to go as well but I'm of the same thinking. 

Someone said that the UK version of IMATS was like a church fete compared to the US one.  A lot of the bloggers who went to this years said that the OCC liptars sold out really quickly and that there was no backup stock etc.. which I think is a bit lapse. 

Once I find out who is going to be there, then I will decide if it is worth it or not. 

I have also heard that the US one is more "girl on the street" friendly and the UK one is more for MUA's but I think again, that's to do with the space.


----------



## lolcats (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to go. I live in London so its pretty easy for me, the only thing is from pictures it does seem a bit like a car boot sale compared to the american ones. But I'm sure the discounts worth it. Is it true you get a mac pro card if you go?


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 14, 2010)

lolcats said:


> I want to go. I live in London so its pretty easy for me, the only thing is from pictures it does seem a bit like a car boot sale compared to the american ones. But I'm sure the discounts worth it. Is it true you get a mac pro card if you go?


	I remember reading on another forum a few years back that some non MUAs managed to get pro cards but it was stopped the following year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping to go next year and would be great if I could get my mitts on a pro card but don't think it'll happen.


----------



## citywalks (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm going! Will be my first time, looks amazing! Can't wait


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 1, 2010)

I had thought about attending this year, but then I got caught up in comparing the UK version to the one in Pasadena and thought meeeh. Perhaps I may go this year coming, but it will all depend on which companies and which speakers and workshops will be present.

  	RE: MAC Pro card, I do believe that they have stopped the PRO Cards being issued freely at IMATS due to accredited MUA kicking up a stink about the unfairness of non MUA freely being able to obtain discount priviledges. Had those who received their cards kept 'mum'  about not being MUA, and had instead just mentioned that PRO card registration did take place at the event, who knows, things may have been a little different. Of course if you tell the world that you just attended the event for the card and then belted out of the expo to go shopping straightaway, your bound to rattle a few feathers. But hey c'est la vie!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 1, 2010)

I always go to Cosmoprof in Bologna.... skip the Imats tho, most of the time


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for introducing me to this Cosmoprof, had never heard of it until 5 mins ago lol.



HerGreyness said:


> I always go to Cosmoprof in Bologna.... skip the Imats tho, most of the time


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

im thinking about, nearly went last year then refrained!


----------



## lolcats (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks like lauren luke has just been added to the exhibition list. Considering its only two months away it still seems like it will be a little bare.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 7, 2010)

lolcats said:


> It looks like lauren luke has just been added to the exhibition list. Considering its only two months away it still seems like it will be a little bare.


 
	Yeah it doesn't seem particularly widespread with exhibitors, unlike the other shows. Would be interesting to go and the exhibitions would be fun, just expected more to be there seeing as its _the_ makeup artist show to be at?


----------



## angelynv (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I am definately going as just bought my ticket - my little pre-Christmas treat to myself! A little worried due to the posts here but what the hey? January is always such a miserable month.. this event may make it a bit more bearable! haha! Mercurial thanks sooo much for following my blog http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/ I am also now following yours and thank god I did as I just saw your post about NYX now being available in the UK woohoo!! May have to pick up some more pre-Christmas treats for myself.. haha! xo


----------



## Vanistar (Nov 12, 2010)

citywalks said:


> I'm going! Will be my first time, looks amazing! Can't wait


	Me too!!! ^-^


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I'll be going too, I have to get a plane from Edinburgh > London to get there though, so hoping me and SO can make a weekend of it, I dunno what he'll do while I'm there tho haha x


----------



## lovesongx (Nov 19, 2010)

I booked my ticket last week, I'm really excited!


----------



## 2nigurl (Nov 30, 2010)

dewinter said:


> Have you been before?



 	i havent been to imats, this will be my first time both me and my friend. sorry for a very late reply, i totally forgot.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going. I doubt very much I'll be staying all day though, this will be my third time going.


----------



## fleur de lis (Jan 19, 2011)

What was your experience like Blushbaby?


----------



## dollypink (Feb 1, 2011)

I went - I got an amazing deal on some Illamasqua, and it was good to be able to try out crown brushes in person before purchasing - some are fantastic, others not so much!
  	The inglot stall was packed, the staff were rude, and they inflated the prices! not impressed by them at all. 
  	I don't think I'd rush to go again, it wasn't as good as what I read about the US IMATS.


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 1, 2011)

I just watched GossMakeupArtist's video on youtube about this - insane price increases by Inglot!


dollypink said:


> I went - I got an amazing deal on some Illamasqua, and it was good to be able to try out crown brushes in person before purchasing - some are fantastic, others not so much!
> The inglot stall was packed, the staff were rude, and they inflated the prices! not impressed by them at all.
> I don't think I'd rush to go again, it wasn't as good as what I read about the US IMATS.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 3, 2011)

I left at 12pm (although I was done by 11am) I struggled to take pics of things that I didn't pap last year .For that reason I won't do a big IMATS post on my blog as my pics look pretty much the same! It didn't rock my world this year.

  	I had a better time at the New York Make Up Show last year. I'd go to the NY IMATS to experience it once but other than that my enthusiasm for trade shows has wilted somewhat.


----------

